# Eggs in Walleye



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

About 2 weeks ago we were cleaning some walleyes that came from a south central ND lake and one of them had a belly full of eggs. It was about 2 1/2 lb fish (I dont go by inches) and the eggs seemed to be in pretty good shape. I opened the sac and looked at the eggs ,the color and shape were in amazingly good condition. Anyone seen eggs in walleyes this time of year?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

on some occasions walleyes and/or other fish don't spawn. They will reabsorb the eggs i'm told. I caught one this late june. It was only 28 1/4 inches but weighed over 9 lbs. It died right when i pulled it up so i just decided to mount it. the tax. man said it still had eggs in it when he skinned it.


----------

